# Falha do sinal - transmissor (W-8681) avariado?



## nuninho (4 Abr 2014 às 23:56)

Olá.

Tenho estação meteorológica Watson W-8681.

Falha do sinal - dias:
- dia 01 - 18:59UTC a 02 - 01:45UTC
- 03 - 03:20UTC a 13:15UTC
- desde 04 - 07:56UTC... ainda sem sinal até agora... 

O meu transmissor pode estar avariado. Mas consegues recuperar?

NOTA: as pilhas fracas (para transmissor) não estão fracas mas estas são novas e têm lítio.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 13:39)

nuninho disse:


> Olá.
> 
> Tenho estação meteorológica Watson W-8681.
> 
> ...



eu revia as pilhas já agora a estação tem algum mecanismo de sincronização, muitos equipamentos que usam radio usam algum mecanismo já que actualmete temos toneladas de equipamentos a usar as mesmas frequencias


----------



## nuninho (6 Abr 2014 às 23:07)

camrov8 disse:


> eu revia as pilhas já agora a estação tem algum mecanismo de sincronização, muitos equipamentos que usam radio usam algum mecanismo já que actualmete temos toneladas de equipamentos a usar as mesmas frequencias


Ok. O secador pode recuperar transmissor (mas as pilhas usadas são proibidas)?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Abr 2014 às 03:58)

O teu post não faz sentido.


----------



## nuninho (7 Abr 2014 às 10:24)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O teu post não faz sentido.


Não percebo.  Mas és mentiroso ou estás enganado porque o meu tópico está na CORRECTA secção...


----------



## Thomar (7 Abr 2014 às 10:50)

Bom dia!

*Nuninho*, aqui ninguém está a chamar mentiroso a ninguém, nem vamos começar a não ser correcto com os outros.

O que se passa é que a maneira como se expressa em português, não é a mais correcta e por isso as suas dúvidas tornam-se muito confusas e as pessoas não percebem qual a avaria que tem.

Vou tentar ajudar de alguma forma, por exemplo:

- É o termómetro/higrómetro que está avariado?
- Se sim, porquê? Apanhou demasiada chuva e molhou algum componente interno?
- É por causa disso que fala em secador?
- Pilhas novas são sempre uma das hipóteses para que exista um correcta comunicação entre o(s) sensor(es) e a consola.
- Tem algum equipamento electrónico junto á consola e aos sensores que interfira na comunicação?
- Os sensores e a consola teem botões de Reset?

Estes são alguns dos exemplos para que o *nuninho* se possa explicar melhor, para que o pessoal do fórum o possa ajudar.


----------



## nuninho (8 Abr 2014 às 14:33)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> *Nuninho*, aqui ninguém está a chamar mentiroso a ninguém, nem vamos começar a não ser correcto com os outros.
> 
> ...


Boa tarde, sou o pai do "nuninho" e quero informar que meu filho tem dificuldade em certas expressões em consequência de ser deficiente auditivo (surdo) e como tal o português por ele escrito nem sempre se torna fácil de leitura por isso peço alguma paciência a todos que o tentam ajudar nas suas duvidas e neste caso sobre meteorologia em que ele tenta estar sempre actualizado o que nem sempre é fácil devido ás duas limitações, obrigado a todos, Manuel Rodrigues.


----------



## nuninho (2 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

O transmissor não está avariado  mas sim as pilhas ficaram "vazias" apesar destas novas. 

Blister 4 Pilhas Lithium AA 1,5V 2850mAh - esta marca é provavelmente má porque a esperança de vida pode ser mentirosa, ok?


----------



## nuninho (6 Jun 2014 às 13:07)

O transmissor não funciona 100% nem bem porque a muita humidade pode dificultar o sinal dele.


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Jun 2014 às 03:46)

Se possível tenta encurtar a distancia entre a consola (receptor) e o transmissor. Possivelmente o sinal que chega é fraco, por isso perdes muitas vezes a ligação.


----------



## nuninho (8 Jun 2014 às 11:57)

Werk_AG disse:


> Se possível tenta encurtar a distancia entre a consola (receptor) e o transmissor. Possivelmente o sinal que chega é fraco, por isso perdes muitas vezes a ligação.


Já sei!! Mas o transmissor não funciona bem porque a perda de sinal é ANORMAL.

Consegues reparar o meu problema do sinal de transmissor? Ou vou comprar novo?


----------



## nuninho (13 Jun 2014 às 14:20)

O sinal de transmissor está a funcionar 100% desde o dia 10 pelas 09h (TU) devido à apenas "seca"  mas ainda não é reparado. 

*Qualquer ajuda para reparar o meu problema de sinal?*


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Jun 2014 às 21:07)

Nuninho, eu estou fisicamente muito longe de V. Nova de Gaia, caso contrario tentaria passar por tua casa e procurar ajudar.

Não sei mesmo que conselho te dar. Se o transmissor deixa de funcionar quando o tempo está humido talvez tenha algum problema de isolamento. Verifica tudo de novo, em especial as borachas do compartimento das pilhas.


----------



## nuninho (15 Jun 2014 às 16:13)

*@Werk_AG:* Tenho interessado com "SENSIRION - SHT21" porque tenho um problema de humidade. Mas SHT21 suporta o transmissor W-8681? Se sim então vou perguntar-te onde está SHT21 para comprar.


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Jun 2014 às 04:42)

Não creio que seja possível instalar um SHT21 no modulo transmissor da sua estação, e isso tambem não iria resolver o problema da perca de sinal.


----------



## nuninho (17 Jun 2014 às 10:27)

Werk_AG disse:


> Não creio que seja possível instalar um SHT21 no modulo transmissor da sua estação, e isso tambem não iria resolver o problema da perca de sinal.


Ok. Não "problema de sinal" mas sim tenho um problema de SENSOR de humidade - ler desde a minha mensagem #27 do meu tópico


----------



## nuninho (26 Jun 2014 às 23:29)

O sinal de transmissor regressou à falha desde o dia 14 pelas ~14h apesar de calor e seca.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2014 às 23:56)

Tenho uma estação w8681-solar a cerca de 3meses ainda não detectei qualquer problema no sinal do transmissor.
Tenho os dados no wunderground podes comparar com os teus visto estar perto de mim.


----------



## Patricio Carneiro (23 Set 2015 às 15:04)

Olá pessoal. Tenho uma estação da mi-sol. Porém estou tendo problemas para fazer a sincronização entre o sensor e o transmissor externo. Existe algum procedimento específico para configurar essa etapa? Já troquei as pilhas primeiro do transmissor, aguardei o sensor obter o novo código e nada. Já fiz também o contrário. Já aguardei inclusive 3 horas para ver se sincroniza, mas o sensor parece não conseguir se comunicar com a estação. Vocês poderiam me ajudar? grato. patricio.


----------



## nuninho (23 Set 2015 às 15:23)

Werk_AG disse:


> Não creio que seja possível instalar um SHT21 no modulo transmissor da sua estação, e isso tambem não iria resolver o problema da perca de sinal.


Respondes demaisado tarde porque já comprei novo transmissor PCE em outubro do ano passado.
Obrigado!


----------

